# Fragen über Fragen . . .



## PersonalDemon (10. Januar 2004)

Hallo!
Also ich hab mir neben Windoof jetzt mal auf einer zweiten Partition Linux RedHat 9.B installiert. Um mich mal sooo weiterzubilden.. 
Nunja nun treten hier einige Probleme auf:
1.) Wenn ich die Rechte von meinen Benutzeraccount ändere um auf gespeerte Ordner wie z.B. root zugreifen zu können stürzt das Dingen ab! Habe alledings auch alle Gruppen markiert um überall zugang zu haben, bei erneuten hochfahren kamen dann ebenso viele Fehlermeldungen wie ich Gruppen freigegeben hab...
2.) Ich möchte auf diesem System programmiere installieren, wo ich bekomme ich eine genaue Auflistung für alle Befehle (nicht nur für die Installation).
3.) Dann bevor ich mir die Mühe mache und alles nochmal installiere, sind folgende Programme auf dem System schon vorinstalliert und wenn ja wo finde ich die config - Dateien dafür?!:
apache - server
php
perl
mysql
postgre sql
...

kann man sich die updates auch so irgendwo runterladen?wäre gut wissen ob das geht... thx schonmal...


----------



## Vitei (10. Januar 2004)

Hi

1) Das hat ja einen Grund dass du als normaler Benutzer nicht überall hindarfst. Sich in alle Gruppen (vor allem in root) auf zu nehmen ist ein Sicherheits- und Datenverlustrisiko. Es ist schon dem einem oder anderem passiert dass (fast) alle Daten weg waren, weil es Nachfragen wie "sind Sie sicher" nicht gibt.

Wenn du irgendwo hinwillst und der Zugriff verweigert wird werde mit su + root-Passwort schnell zum "Linux-Gott". Nach getaner Arbeit kannst du mit dem Befehl exit wieder auf die Erde zurückkehren^^

2) Eine Auflistung aller Befehle ist unmöglich da es davon eine unüberschaubare Menge existiert. man befehl oder befehl --help hilft da weiter.

Zum installieren von RPM-Paketen lese mal man rpm.
Quellen werden mit 

./configure && make && su && make install

installiert.

Gruß


----------



## JohannesR (11. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Vitei _
> *./configure && make && su && make install*



Das geht, AFAIK, nicht. So ist es möglich:

```
$ ./configure && make && su -c "make install"
```


----------



## JohannesR (11. Januar 2004)

PersonalDemon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 3.) Dann bevor ich mir die Mühe mache und alles nochmal installiere, sind folgende Programme auf dem System schon vorinstalliert und wenn ja wo finde ich die config - Dateien dafür?!:
> apache - server
> php
> perl
> ...



Meistens in /etc, bei mir wären das folgende:

```
/etc/apache/httpd.conf # Apache
/etc/php4/apache/php4.ini # PHP
/etc/perl/Net/Config.pm # Perl
/etc/mysql/my.cnf # MySQL
```

Postgre-SQL - Keine Ahnung, vermutlich unter /etc/postgre/*


----------



## PersonalDemon (12. Januar 2004)

hi.
erstmal an allen vielen dank für die antworten, naja ich will nix löschen, bin ja nicht wahnsinnig (oder?)...
ansonsten werde ich mich damit mal befassen..
danke nochmal.
gibt es irgendwelche linux anfänger seiten wo befehle (alle) stehen?
ansonstgen einfach alles posten was mit linux redhat dealt..


----------



## JohannesR (12. Januar 2004)

```
$ man <applikation/funktion/etc>
```
 ist dein Freund.
Nebenbei: Du sollst die Dateien auch nicht löschen sondern anschauen und anpassen.


----------



## Thomas Kuse (13. Januar 2004)

um Deine Befehle aufzulisten kannst Du mal in das Verzeichnis /bin/  reinschauen, dort und in /sbin/ sind Deine System-nahen Programme abgelegt.

```
ls /bin/ | more
ls /sbin/ | more
```
Unter gentoo hab ich so ein nettes Programm ( *whatis befehl* ) das mir in einem satz die Bedeutung des angegebenen Programmes erklärt.
Falls Du das Programm auch hast, Dir aber nichts ausgibt, einfach *makewhatis* eintippen, so dass die Datensätze einmal erstellt werden.


----------



## PersonalDemon (13. Januar 2004)

so und wieder danke schön werd ich mal alles machen . . 
beizeiten.
ist ja super das system alles bestens. . .
erkundungstouren alle erfolgreich abgeschlossen undd as system steht noch 
iss auf jedenfall um einiges besser als windoof...
ich glaub das schmeiß runter )))


----------



## PersonalDemon (22. Januar 2004)

Hallo.
Ich mal wieder folgende Probleme hab ich nun:

-wie lautet der Befehl in "GRUB" für >> FORMAT C:" 
-gibt es linux freeware seiten?
-Suche folgendes möglichst als freeware für linux:
a) Übersetzer (dt. - engl. / engl. - dt.)
b) HTML Editoren
c) Partitionsmanager
-Hat Linux redHat 9.B einen Partitionsmanager? Wenn ja wo find ich den? Und kann ich über den eine Partition anlegen wo ich nachher noch Windows drauf installieren kann 
-Was ist fedora Core? Hab gehört das ist ein nachfolger von RedHat, wenn das so ist, ist dieser auf dem gleichen Stand, ich meine gleiche Inhalt an Programmen etc...


----------



## nightdancer (22. Januar 2004)

Linux-Programme findest du z.b. auf gnu.org oder freshmeat.net

Ach ja, Linux ist ein 'freies' OS - sprich Quelltexte verfügbar und so. Genauso sieht es mit ganz ganz vielen Programmen dafür aus... [ http://www.linux.de/linux/ ]


----------



## Sway (22. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Thomas Kuse _
> *Unter gentoo hab ich so ein nettes Programm ( whatis befehl ) das mir in einem satz die Bedeutung des angegebenen Programmes erklärt.
> Falls Du das Programm auch hast, Dir aber nichts ausgibt, einfach makewhatis eintippen, so dass die Datensätze einmal erstellt werden. *



Das ist nicht nur bei Gentoo so. Das haben andere Distibutionen auch, z.B. Debian


----------



## JohannesR (22. Januar 2004)

whatis zeigt sogar nur die erste Zeile der betreffenden manpage an, ich glaube das sollte überall drauf sein... Wenn nicht hilft 
	
	
	



```
$ man application
```
 ja immernoch!


----------



## derGugi (23. Januar 2004)

-wie lautet der Befehl in "GRUB" für >> FORMAT C:" 
  --> Schau dir mal fdisk an. Aber vorsicht damit! ;-) 

a) Übersetzer (dt. - engl. / engl. - dt.)
--> dict.leo.org , IMHO bester Online übersetzer

-Hat Linux redHat 9.B einen Partitionsmanager? Wenn ja wo find ich den? Und kann ich über den eine Partition anlegen wo ich nachher noch Windows drauf installieren kann 
--> Ja, der nennt sich parted. Wenn du Linux-Partitionen verändern willst, bootest du am Besten mit der CD und gehst von dort in die Bash. Ich glaub, der kann auch fat32 erstellen. (bin aber nicht sicher). Aber wenn du ein Windows installieren willst, brauchst du einfach eine Partition zu erstellen und musst sie ja nicht mit einem Filesystem formatieren, denn das kannst du ja dann mit der Windows-Installation machen.
-Was ist fedora Core? Hab gehört das ist ein nachfolger von RedHat, wenn das so ist, ist dieser auf dem gleichen Stand, ich meine gleiche Inhalt an Programmen etc... 
--> Wie es bei Nachfolgern üblich ist, sollte er mehr können als der Vorgänger... Fedora hat einfach neuere Programme, Libraries etc. und ist somit aktueller. Ich beutze es und bin ganz zufrieden.


----------

